# CUD has hit hard! I need a new dripper



## HalfLifeZA (29/3/16)

Its time to get a new RDA. I have a Velocity clone that I love, but its a bit small for the builds I've been making.
Please suggest a dripper with a nice big deck that will still give lots of flavour and of course clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/3/16)

Temple RDA

Available at:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/temple-rda-clone-black-and-gold.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (29/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Temple RDA
> 
> Available at:
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/temple-rda-clone-black-and-gold.html



Does not get better on build deck size than this !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/3/16)

Just becareful, it is a 30mm deck, so good for big mods like RX200 etc.
Will look very strange on a VTC Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (29/3/16)

thanks all. I was looking at the Temple already. Glad I was heading in the right direction.
I have a Koopor 200W so it will fit nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (30/3/16)

I ended up getting a Temple yesterday. Its HUGE 
I now have space for my dual, parallel 8 wrap coils! It chucks clouds like never before!!

Thanks for the suggestions

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (30/3/16)

here are a few pics.
The dripper looks a bit big for my mod, but I'm ok with that coz its just for at home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

